# Celebrity Weight Gain Request



## BellySpongelover (Jun 21, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody new where I could find some real good celebrity weight gain stories.

I'd specifically like one's with Paris Hilton or Jessica Alba as in my constant searching I still can't find any. Do any even exist? If so would someone please write one? Any assitance is appreciated.


----------



## justjoe85 (Jun 22, 2006)

i havn't seen any for Hilton or Alba, but i have done a couple back in my day. look on the old dimensions board and look under the name 'Zarbon', its what i used to write under. there will be others on there but i don't think too many new celeb ones are about, not to my knowledge anyway


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jun 22, 2006)

Actually the Zarbon Britney Spears is what first got me into Celebrity Weight Gain. I'm looking for new celebrity ones. I think I've read all the celebrity stories on the old dimensions board.


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd do anything for a good Paris Hilton Weight Gain Story.


----------



## justjoe85 (Jun 22, 2006)

i'd never write one about 'that' i bloody hate her and everything she has stands for everything she has ever done and everything she ever will do! she really annoys me if u hadn't guessed, and she's rough as arse holes so u won't be getting one from me

   

ok i have calmed down a bit now


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jun 22, 2006)

See that's why I want the story. Because I hate her. I could picture superficial her gaining weight and not being able to coup with it. It could be an epic tragedy.


I'd also really love a Jessica Alba one. As long as she doesn't like the gain at first. I most enjoy stories where the characters hate gaining weight for most of the story and then turn around at the end.


----------



## iceflamefire (Oct 2, 2006)

try fat celebs forum

www.fatcelebs.net
it might not work though


----------

